# Engine fault - now scared to drive my TT - all advice welcome



## FTS_TT (9 mo ago)

Hi everyone,

No idea what to do about this one. Two weeks ago was in the motorway fast lane when all power went from my 15 plate S Line Ultra. Error message was something not to be ignored - like 'engine failure take straight to workshop'. 

There was some sustained shuddering of the car when I restarted and managed to limp to slip road, where the same cut out happened. Roadside recovery said the diagnostics showed a fault (P214600 fuel injector group A supply voltage circuit open) and also p157000 Engine Control Module Disabled.)

Got on a truck to dealership I bought it from (Sytner, but a BMW branch). Has been with them for 10 days with no feedback whatsoever - they hate the fact they have a non-BMW under warranty and now have to sort it.

After chasing today and being given the runaround, was told they couldn't find anything at fault with the car. Had been taken to a garage where all their 'off brand' cars are fixed or serviced (not an Audi dealership). I told them I have the photo of the diagnostics messages so how could that be?

What would you do in my situation? Two months left on the warranty - I've only had the car for four months!
Don't feel comfortable driving a car I feel could die any second. Summer is passing by without my convertible. As a female, often driving in the night - and through the Blackwall tunnel up to four times a day (I often work shifts), this is making me stressed.

Thanks for listening to my rant. Any advice?


----------



## KingJut (Aug 11, 2020)

As far as I remember, if you give them reasonable chance to fix the problem, I think it’s 3 times, and it’s still not fixed you’re entitled to a full refund.

I’m not sure if it’s the same if you don’t feel comfortable/confident in the car tho.
Might be worth speaking to citizens advice, or trade descriptions to see where you stand.

Maybe call the warranty company to let them know the situation - especially as they are burning through yours. 

They make try and reduce the cost based on the miles you’ve done in it since, or damage etc, but that’s a negotiation.


----------



## FTS_TT (9 mo ago)

Thanks for your reply - good advice

So it could be that I have to break down another couple of times and have them fail to fix it before I get anywhere... ?
I'll speak to the warranty company, as advised.

And you're right about mileage etc - sure they're adding a lot just trying to find the fault. Oh well, one of their mechanics has a nice car to take home for the last ten days, probs, while I'm on the bus. AAAARGH


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, You will have to give the dealer the chance to fix it & in a reasonable time, as it is less than six months, the problem is deemed to have been there when purchased & there is also the possibility to reject the car, if they can't fix it in a reasonable time.
Contact the warranty Co. & If purchased on finance inform the finance company of the problem.
Hoggy.


----------



## FTS_TT (9 mo ago)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, You will have to give the dealer the chance to fix it & in a reasonable time, as it is less than six months, the problem is deemed to have been there when purchased & there is also the possibility to reject the car, if they can't fix it in a reasonable time.
> Contact the warranty Co. & If purchased on finance inform the finance company of the problem.
> Hoggy.


Thanks, Hoggy, appreciate the response. I feel like it could be a 'their word against mine' scenario but I'm glad I took those shots of the recovery guy's diagnostics. He actually told me not to drive the car as it may invalidate the warranty.
I bought the car outright, so no comeback there.

The saga continues.... still no word back from the dealership. I think they hide under the desk when they see my name come up on email


----------



## Disrupto64 (11 mo ago)

please keep us informed... As an Ultra owner who purchased in February (2 weeks inside my 6m warranty) im curious.

Seems like bad luck though, usually these drivetrains are a very robust set up. Hope you get it resolved!


----------



## FTS_TT (9 mo ago)

Disrupto64 said:


> please keep us informed... As an Ultra owner who purchased in February (2 weeks inside my 6m warranty) im curious.
> 
> Seems like bad luck though, usually these drivetrains are a very robust set up. Hope you get it resolved!


Well...after three long weeks I finally got the car back last night.
The reason for such a long spell in the workshop, they said, was that they were trying to road test to see if the fault would come up again (read: some staff member's daily commute with the top down in the sunshine!). It didn't. I can't understand it.

So they fixed a couple of issues I had with the car when I first bought it (slack seatbelts, faulty seat heater), gave it a clean and said that since the reminder had come up they'd done a service. That I should come back if the fault arose again and they would be 'lenient' about the warranty which is up at the end of September.

At the moment, I'm just so glad to have it back... but have a long drive ahead of me tomorrow and part of me is thinking 'what's the bets this happens again on the M11'? Will make sure to wear sunscreen for that hard shoulder wait in 35 degree heat, haha.

Will update if/when something happens but right now it's no more Ubers for me!!


----------



## FTS_TT (9 mo ago)

Oh, and I should add, those seatbelts still feel pretty slack to me. Back to the silicon WD40 it is!


----------



## PatyPio (9 mo ago)

Are you keeping the car?

I'm having such a similar issue, bought the car less than 4 months ago and already having issues with it..I'm scared that as soon as the warranty goes the car will have another major fault


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

don't panic..
apart "minor" well known issues (seats plastic trim crack, thermostat leaks etc) the car is generally reliable… which "major fault" did you have?


----------



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

KingJut said:


> As far as I remember, if you give them reasonable chance to fix the problem, I think it’s 3 times, and it’s still not fixed you’re entitled to a full refund.
> 
> I’m not sure if it’s the same if you don’t feel comfortable/confident in the car tho.
> Might be worth speaking to citizens advice, or trade descriptions to see where you stand.
> ...


One chance to fix but car bur car has to be returned to the owner otherwise if car never leaves garage they can keep on trying to fix car on that ONE fix. This was explained to me recently by Availablecar.com when my Haldex failed and the first replacement also failed.


----------



## FTS_TT (9 mo ago)

PatyPio said:


> Are you keeping the car?
> 
> I'm having such a similar issue, bought the car less than 4 months ago and already having issues with it..I'm scared that as soon as the warranty goes the car will have another major fault


Yeah, me too. I was told they'd probably be 'lenient' if something went wrong just after mine expired in Sept but who knows? Seems to be running ok at the mo...


----------



## FTS_TT (9 mo ago)

Well, guess what. Complete loss of power yesterday - again on a busy dual carriageway - and I managed to limp to a side road. Again, "system failure" and "workshop" alerts. Had my TT taken off to the dealership on a tow truck and now feel like I'm ready to do battle with them. My warranty runs out at the end of the month and yet again I am left without a car - was three weeks last time! 

Edit, they've just called and can give me a courtesy car in six days' time, they say. This is Sytner - a huge dealership and I told them I didn't care if it was their granny's Honda Jazz, I need a car for work. No dice.

I now have lost faith in this car and the dealership and just don't know what to do so will love more valuable work time today trying to find out where I stand, legally.

So to recap: car bought end of March for £17.5k, warranty ends end of September. A mystery fault they keep telling me doesn't exist has resulted in two, quite frankly, terrifying breakdowns.

Any advice, wise people? Wit's end here.


----------



## FTS_TT (9 mo ago)

bobclive22 said:


> One chance to fix but car bur car has to be returned to the owner otherwise if car never leaves garage they can keep on trying to fix car on that ONE fix. This was explained to me recently by Availablecar.com when my Haldex failed and the first replacement also failed.


Interesting! Thank you


----------



## FTS_TT (9 mo ago)

Disrupto64 said:


> please keep us informed... As an Ultra owner who purchased in February (2 weeks inside my 6m warranty) im curious.
> 
> Seems like bad luck though, usually these drivetrains are a very robust set up. Hope you get it resolved!


Thank you, not resolved! Hope yours has been ok...


----------



## FTS_TT (9 mo ago)

PatyPio said:


> Are you keeping the car?
> 
> I'm having such a similar issue, bought the car less than 4 months ago and already having issues with it..I'm scared that as soon as the warranty goes the car will have another major fault


Have you managed to resolve the issues with your car? Ongoing here...


----------



## FTS_TT (9 mo ago)

kevin#34 said:


> don't panic..
> apart "minor" well known issues (seats plastic trim crack, thermostat leaks etc) the car is generally reliable… which "major fault" did you have?


From memory, something like 'system failure, alert workshop'.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

would be interesting to look for the fault code(s) stored in the ECU and/or other modules...


----------



## b22tt (Jul 21, 2017)

Hi,
I had a similar issue with my ultra since ~1 year.
While driving the engine went out with a similar error message.
The fault was only sporatic. Sometimes 4 times a week, sometimes 5 weeks without an error. Sometimes 3 times in 5 minutes.

To make the story short:
The wire of a fuel injector was stripped and touched sometimes the carbody. 
The workshop fixed the wire in 5 minutes and problem was gone...


----------



## Micheal Knight (10 mo ago)

FTS_TT let’s hope your issue can be as simple as a dodgy wire. Make sure you mention that story to them. I do feel for u as I’m going through an intermittent problem at the mo with the clutch though mine pales into insignificance compared to the grief you’ve had. The warranties these dealerships give for used cars are generally joe bloggs garages or Halfords, certainly in my experience anyway. The more specialist VAG garages in my area have all said they don’t deal with warranty’s so then you have garages without years of knowledge of Audis dealing with your car. You may get lucky but often not. That makes these intermittent problems even harder to diagnose. 
Get that courtesy car out of them and keep it until they’ve found something to fix. Good luck 🤞


----------



## FTS_TT (9 mo ago)

kevin#34 said:


> would be interesting to look for the fault code(s) stored in the ECU and/or other modules...


Thanks, that's a great point - will do when I get the car back!


----------



## FTS_TT (9 mo ago)

b22tt said:


> Hi,
> I had a similar issue with my ultra since ~1 year.
> While driving the engine went out with a similar error message.
> The fault was only sporatic. Sometimes 4 times a week, sometimes 5 weeks without an error. Sometimes 3 times in 5 minutes.
> ...


Appreciate your reply and I will definitely mention this when I speak to the workshop - presumably they're going to take it back to the same 'off brand' place. I didn't talk to them directly last time and it all went through the dealership but I am going to make sure I visit them or at least have a convo...

Good to know your issue was sorted, but I'm presuming you, like me, had that horrible feeling of just waiting for something to go wrong. I swear I held my breath every time I went through the Blackwall Tunnel. It takes all the pleasure and fun out of driving.


----------



## FTS_TT (9 mo ago)

Micheal Knight said:


> FTS_TT let’s hope your issue can be as simple as a dodgy wire. Make sure you mention that story to them. I do feel for u as I’m going through an intermittent problem at the mo with the clutch though mine pales into insignificance compared to the grief you’ve had. The warranties these dealerships give for used cars are generally joe bloggs garages or Halfords, certainly in my experience anyway. The more specialist VAG garages in my area have all said they don’t deal with warranty’s so then you have garages without years of knowledge of Audis dealing with your car. You may get lucky but often not. That makes these intermittent problems even harder to diagnose.
> Get that courtesy car out of them and keep it until they’ve found something to fix. Good luck 🤞


Thanks for that. I've forgotten the name of the garage - did research them a bit when I saw their name on paperwork at the dealership and they seemed pretty legit. The Sytner warranty people told me I can, if I choose, take it to a garage of my choice so that will be the next option to investigate. Wonder if they'd give the go ahead for an approved Audi dealership.

I think I was naive thinking buying an Audi from a BMW garage was not going to be a problem. It's so frustrating.

Hope the clutch gets better soon!


----------



## EssexRob (Nov 7, 2021)

I bought a TT roadster from Sytner in Harold Wood, Essex last November which was sold with their 6 month warranty. This too was a Sytner BMW dealership. Within a month it went back with an EVAP problem and they replaced the EVAP purge valve. The resolution experience was pretty painless although not quick, necessitating two visits and that was to a supplying dealer that was 70 miles away. However, I seem to recall from reading the warranty T’s & C’s at the time that you could have the car repaired at a place of your choice and be reimbursed provided you made them aware of the cost and got it pre-authorised before the work was undertaken. I’ve discarded the warranty paperwork now but I think there was also a section related to a complaints procedure. Also, contact the Citizens Advice Consumer Helpline to check into your rights and be armed with that information before going back to Sytner.


----------



## EssexRob (Nov 7, 2021)

I bought a TT roadster from Sytner in Harold Wood, Essex last November which was sold with their 6 month warranty. This too was a Sytner BMW dealership. Within a month it went back with an EVAP problem and they replaced the EVAP purge valve. The resolution experience was pretty painless although not quick, necessitating two visits and that was to a supplying dealer that was 70 miles away. However, I seem to recall from reading the warranty T’s & C’s at the time that you could have the car repaired at a place of your choice and be reimbursed provided you made them aware of the cost and got it pre-authorised before the work was undertaken. I’ve discarded the warranty paperwork now but I think there was also a section related to a complaints procedure. Also, contact the Citizens Advice Consumer Helpline to check into your rights and be armed with that information before going back to Sytner.


----------



## FTS_TT (9 mo ago)

EssexRob said:


> I bought a TT roadster from Sytner in Harold Wood, Essex last November which was sold with their 6 month warranty. This too was a Sytner BMW dealership. Within a month it went back with an EVAP problem and they replaced the EVAP purge valve. The resolution experience was pretty painless although not quick, necessitating two visits and that was to a supplying dealer that was 70 miles away. However, I seem to recall from reading the warranty T’s & C’s at the time that you could have the car repaired at a place of your choice and be reimbursed provided you made them aware of the cost and got it pre-authorised before the work was undertaken. I’ve discarded the warranty paperwork now but I think there was also a section related to a complaints procedure. Also, contact the Citizens Advice Consumer Helpline to check into your rights and be armed with that information before going back to Sytner.



Thanks, ER - and this is exactly the dealership I've been dealing with. Car has been in for a week now with no progress update or communication of any kind. I went up there yesterday to pick up a BMW X2 courtesy car, which I realised en route home had a damaged wing mirror. I'd better not be blamed/charged for that!

All great advice from you -will follow it


----------



## FTS_TT (9 mo ago)

Hello all - a wee update for you.

After five long weeks with Sytner I finally got the call to come and pick up my TT on Saturday. This took so long because the garage they used, once again, failed to find a fault. They brought it back into BMW and they got the correct diagnostic (the one I'd told them about way back in the beginning) and replaced the fuel injectors.

So nice to have my car back after driving a very boring courtesy X2 for a few weeks.

It seems to be driving very well, but time will tell. And they've promised to honour the warranty if the same fault arises.

HOWEVER, there is water sloshing around when I corner (guessing there's a seal problem on the hood) and the carpet under the passenger seat is soaking wet. This means an annoying five minute demist every time I use the car. To be fair, I did think I could hear something before I took it in weeks ago but its definitely a lot worse.

Any advice on how to get rid of the paddling pool?

Thanks for all your advice so far


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

check for clogged draining pipes


----------



## FTS_TT (9 mo ago)

kevin#34 said:


> check for clogged draining pipes


Thanks, will do. I've just seen a really useful video on here, so will have a root around and try to clear blockages with a compressor


----------



## FTS_TT (9 mo ago)

kevin#34 said:


> check for clogged draining pipes


Thanks - will do


----------



## PatyPio (9 mo ago)

FTS_TT said:


> Have you managed to resolve the issues with your car? Ongoing here...


So sorry for the late reply! I just got back from travelling 

I did sorted mine yes! I went nuts on the dealer and had the whole clutch kit replaced, so warranty covered their cap and the dealer covered the rest, I sought guidance from Citizens Advice and it was brilliant! I hope yours it better now too? xx


----------



## FTS_TT (9 mo ago)

PatyPio said:


> So sorry for the late reply! I just got back from travelling
> 
> I did sorted mine yes! I went nuts on the dealer and had the whole clutch kit replaced, so warranty covered their cap and the dealer covered the rest, I sought guidance from Citizens Advice and it was brilliant! I hope yours it better now too? xx


Seems to be driving well but the issue now is the swimming pool under the passenger seat and the resulting condensation. Glad you got yours sorted!


----------



## PatyPio (9 mo ago)

Oh my, as Kevin said it does look like a clogged pipe. I do hope both our cars doesn't gives us any more surprises! lol


----------



## FTS_TT (9 mo ago)

Well, guess what. I'm sure you can. Engine cut out and left me in the middle of a massive junction this morning- managed to get it started after a minute of the engine shuddering. Have called Sytner and left a message and now about to sort the AA to get the car back to them for the third time. I am fuming. It's my son's birthday today, apart from anything, and could absolutely do without spending time on this...
Will be seeking advice on how to reject this car and get some sort of exchange or compensation.
AAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGHHHH
(Thanks for listening to that rant )


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

No one should need to go through this frustration, pain and inconvenience, if anything you’ll have lost confidence in the car now and you’ll always be left with that nagging doubt 

You’ve given the dealer plenty opportunity to resolve the issue, if it were me I’d be handing the car back and taking my business elsewhere.

I truly hope you get this resolved one way or another and soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

+1



gogs said:


> No one should need to go through this frustration, pain and inconvenience, if anything you’ll have lost confidence in the car now and you’ll always be left with that nagging doubt
> 
> You’ve given the dealer plenty opportunity to resolve the issue, if it were me I’d be handing the car back and taking my business elsewhere.
> 
> ...


----------



## FTS_TT (9 mo ago)

gogs said:


> No one should need to go through this frustration, pain and inconvenience, if anything you’ll have lost confidence in the car now and you’ll always be left with that nagging doubt
> 
> You’ve given the dealer plenty opportunity to resolve the issue, if it were me I’d be handing the car back and taking my business elsewhere.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Gogs, I fear it will just not be as simple as that. I love the car but you're right, I don't have confidence in it. 

I find myself tooling along at 50mph, remembering when I cut out in the fast lane and how terrifying it was. Not why I bought the car - could have just kept using my son's VW Up if I wanted to drive like a pensioner...
Anyway, thanks for your wishes. I am doing a lot of legal googling this morning and wondering if the dealership is actually going to ring me at any point, considering the car is now with them. So far... nothing.

Will keep you posted!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Best of luck with it all, a TT is a fantastic car but the odd car that comes up like you seem to have unfortunately acquired ruins what should be a wonderful owner experience.

I hope you get this sorted out and that the experience hasn’t put you off the TT altogether …………….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beryl (3 mo ago)

After all that I’d just change the car if you can, even if it’s for another TT! There gets a point when too many upsets colours your relationship with something. Many years ago I had two BMW motorbikes in quick succession. Despite their reputation, one was constantly needing attention and the other quietly blew its engine to pieces in the middle of Salisbury Plain. I was doing a sedate 60mph at the time.
I’m sure any BM I bought now would likely be fine but I’m spooked….


----------



## shtu (Nov 23, 2020)

FTS_TT said:


> P214600 fuel injector group A supply voltage circuit open


That is likely the key. If that message is recurring, P2146/008518 - Ross-Tech Wiki

Ultimately, needs better diagnostic skill than most garages posess.


----------



## FTS_TT (9 mo ago)

shtu said:


> That is likely the key. If that message is recurring, P2146/008518 - Ross-Tech Wiki
> 
> Ultimately, needs better diagnostic skill than most garages posess.


Yes, the problem seems to be that I bought it from a BMW dealership and they farm it out to another garage who cant find the fault, then have a look themselves and try for the best. I'll show them this. Thank you!


----------



## FTS_TT (9 mo ago)

gogs said:


> Best of luck with it all, a TT is a fantastic car but the odd car that comes up like you seem to have unfortunately acquired ruins what should be a wonderful owner experience.
> 
> I hope you get this sorted out and that the experience hasn’t put you off the TT altogether …………….
> 
> ...


I've fallen for the TT - l just wish it felt the same about me hha!


----------



## FTS_TT (9 mo ago)

Beryl said:


> After all that I’d just change the car if you can, even if it’s for another TT! There gets a point when too many upsets colours your relationship with something. Many years ago I had two BMW motorbikes in quick succession. Despite their reputation, one was constantly needing attention and the other quietly blew its engine to pieces in the middle of Salisbury Plain. I was doing a sedate 60mph at the time.
> I’m sure any BM I bought now would likely be fine but I’m spooked….


Yes, it's like the trust has gone. Every time I drive alone, late at night, in the fast lane or somewhere isolated I'm constantly thinking, 'ok, car behave yourself! Not today, Satan!'


----------



## shtu (Nov 23, 2020)

FTS_TT said:


> I'll show them this. Thank you!


That shouldn't be news to them - the hard part is finding the faulty wiring\connector.

(playing the odds, it's less likely to be the injectors, but far from impossible)


----------



## FTS_TT (9 mo ago)

shtu said:


> That shouldn't be news to them - the hard part is finding the faulty wiring\connector.
> 
> (playing the odds, it's less likely to be the injectors, but far from impossible)


Exactly. I feel like they've had every chance to sort this out. So frustrating


----------



## FTS_TT (9 mo ago)

Update:

I've cracked.
I have emailed the sales department telling them I now will be looking for advice from Citizens advice and a solicitor if necessary. Asked them to come back to me with some sort of plan or solution.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## b1ggles (6 mo ago)

How long have you had it?


----------



## FTS_TT (9 mo ago)

b1ggles said:


> How long have you had it?


I bought it at the end of March, so it's gone past the 6 month warranty period. They are honouring the warranty (for now!) because the fault was first reported in July and obviously hasn't been rectified.
I see from googling that I am now on the back foot as my consumer rights change after 6 months, in their favour. But the fact the car was in workshop for around two of the months I've owned it means I will be fighting my corner.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Bottom line is the car is not fit for purpose and is not safe to drive if it can shut down at circa 60mph, they have had ample opportunity to fix the issue and have failed to do so.

Dump the car back with them advising that you won’t accept it back until it is fixed or better still replaced with a vehicle which meets the criteria, ie does not cut out and have you worried you will cause a major pile up on a motorway every time you are out in it………..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b1ggles (6 mo ago)

FTS_TT said:


> I bought it at the end of March, so it's gone past the 6 month warranty period. They are honouring the warranty (for now!) because the fault was first reported in July and obviously hasn't been rectified.
> I see from googling that I am now on the back foot as my consumer rights change after 6 months, in their favour. But the fact the car was in workshop for around two of the months I've owned it means I will be fighting my corner.


Don't panic, only makes it more effort, as long as you have given them the chance to put it right and they've failed, the law is still on your side. Would be easiest if they have something you could exchange into within their group, actual refunds can get a bit messy as they'll probably want a deduction for the miles you've done.


----------



## FTS_TT (9 mo ago)

gogs said:


> Bottom line is the car is not fit for purpose and is not safe to drive if it can shut down at circa 60mph, they have had ample opportunity to fix the issue and have failed to do so.
> 
> Dump the car back with them advising that you won’t accept it back until it is fixed or better still replaced with a vehicle which meets the criteria, ie does not cut out and have you worried you will cause a major pile up on a motorway every time you are out in it………..
> 
> ...


Thanks, great advice. However, taking that car back as 'fixed' is exactly what I did both previous times I collected it. If I take it back as fixed this time (again) I don't feel confident that it will be, considering the amount of time they've had to rectify already.
So I will go with your advice, I think - that I am happy to leave the car with them for now until they come up with a solution that is not just the same car back again.


----------



## FTS_TT (9 mo ago)

b1ggles said:


> Don't panic, only makes it more effort, as long as you have given them the chance to put it right and they've failed, the law is still on your side. Would be easiest if they have something you could exchange into within their group, actual refunds can get a bit messy as they'll probably want a deduction for the miles you've done.


Yes, and stupidly, I didn't log mileage with them before taking it in the first few times, so all the weeks they were running it trying to find a fault could have clocked up a lot... Its such a shame because I suspect I won't get another TT Roadster with the same spec for that money and mileage very easily.... I thought I'd got a real bargain. Perhaps it was too good to be true after all - you know what they say! (And I wish I'd listened haha!)


----------



## FTS_TT (9 mo ago)

Ok guys - need some advice please!

The car is still with Sytner BMW who have given it to Audi to look for the fault.

Just as they were going through options with me for a replacement car, Audi have got back to them to say that they have found the fault - a wire that had worn through and was causing the cut outs. They want to get that sorted and give the car back to me with a 12 month warranty.

I told them that in the time it has been with them (a total of 14 WEEKS in the garage since I bought the car in April) it has come back to me with a soaking wet interior and also the driver sun visor has been wrenched off at some point, with the wires for lighting etc hanging loose. I've told them they have to sort that too which has resulted in a bit of a strop from them. (I previously told them about the first problem in an (ignored) email but not the second.)

What would you do? Push for a replacement? Take the car back with the warranty if they fix everything? Reject it if they don't? I just know the car is going to be damp and the second it rains again I will still have that problem on my hands and I don't think that's an ongoing problem the warranty will cover....

Aaaagh, this is just causing me so much time and hassle. Any wise words?


----------



## b1ggles (6 mo ago)

FTS_TT said:


> Ok guys - need some advice please!
> 
> The car is still with Sytner BMW who have given it to Audi to look for the fault.
> 
> ...


Only you can decide if you want it back but from past experience, not of Audi to be fair, you can usually get some free services bunged in as a sweetener as it costs very little to them but can be worth hundreds to you.

Interesting article popped up in my newsfeed the other day from some car dealer trade organisation. Basically said, if a customer stamps their feet, just throw money at it as it'll cost far less in the long run.


----------



## FTS_TT (9 mo ago)

b1ggles said:


> Only you can decide if you want it back but from past experience, not of Audi to be fair, you can usually get some free services bunged in as a sweetener as it costs very little to them but can be worth hundreds to you.
> 
> Interesting article popped up in my newsfeed the other day from some car dealer trade organisation. Basically said, if a customer stamps their feet, just throw money at it as it'll cost far less in the long run.


 So that is good to know!
So far I have been polite, quiet, non-complaining and patient because I had a feeling I was going to have to play the long game... that's about to end.I think my feet re twitching towards quite a bit of stamping!!

I am just curious to know what they would have offered me as a replacement as that might have swung it. I absolutely love the car but not in December when I get two tanks of wet/dry hoover water out of the carpets.


----------



## b1ggles (6 mo ago)

Go full Karen in a packed showroom, works wonders for them whether they deserve it or not. I was married to one for 30 years and it was very useful on occasion, not so much when it finally turned that self-entitlement on me though!


----------



## Frizzley (Jun 28, 2020)

Reading this thread from the beginning you main issue seems to be with the garage rather than the car itself. Yes its had a fault but it’s 7 years old so it’s not surprising it may have needed some work. Electrical faults can be difficult to identify and the bit for me is why the dealership didn’t send it to an Audi dealer (Sytner have a few of them) sooner when they knew they could not fix it.


A 12 month warranty is Only as good as the small print setting out what is and what is not covered - for example audi after market/ extended warranties cover the cost of damage caused by water ingress but not the cost of fixing the leak it’s and tracing them can be difficult and cost a fortune.

if it where my car WITHOUT the leak Id be happy to accept it back. Unless the leak was fixed then I’d walk away.

Making a big scene may make you feel better but is unlikely to get you the best outcome. Being persistent and clinical takes more effort but is usually more effective in the long run.

Ask for a face to face meeting with the aftersales manager, make sure you have all the facts, know your rights and be clear on what resolution you want as a minimum rather than waiting for them to make you an offer. If it helps make notes of what you want to cover so you don’t forget anything.

If you are still not happy then the next step would be escalate to Synters head office and ask them to invoke their complaints procedure.


----------



## FTS_TT (9 mo ago)

b1ggles said:


> Go full Karen in a packed showroom, works wonders for them whether they deserve it or not. I was married to one for 30 years and it was very useful on occasion, not so much when it finally turned that self-entitlement on me though!


Haha! Everyone needs a Karen in their lives. I need to Be. More. Karen!


----------



## FTS_TT (9 mo ago)

Frizzley said:


> Reading this thread from the beginning you main issue seems to be with the garage rather than the car itself. Yes its had a fault but it’s 7 years old so it’s not surprising it may have needed some work. Electrical faults can be difficult to identify and the bit for me is why the dealership didn’t send it to an Audi dealer (Sytner have a few of them) sooner when they knew they could not fix it.
> 
> 
> A 12 month warranty is Only as good as the small print setting out what is and what is not covered - for example audi after market/ extended warranties cover the cost of damage caused by water ingress but not the cost of fixing the leak it’s and tracing them can be difficult and cost a fortune.
> ...



Thanks, Frizzley. All good advice and pertinent points.

Will have a close look at the warranty offered.

I've already made sure that all conversations have been logged in an email trail with the after sales manager copied in. She's been avoiding me - promised calls haven't materialised three times now.

And yes, Sytners head office next stop. I actually really like the sales guy who's been trying to help me. I get the feeling he's being blocked/slowed down by the aforementioned manager.


----------



## StevenTT (1 mo ago)

Just been reading you story did you keep the car?


----------



## FTS_TT (9 mo ago)

StevenTT said:


> Just been reading you story did you keep the car?


Hiya,
Would you believe the TT is still with Sytner and I am driving a new courtesy BMW 2 AT. They have gone silent on me again.

My own car is so wet and full of condensation I am not pushing it for it back at the moment. It's absolutely BALTIC here and if that's not sorted I will be scraping ice from the inside every morning. At the moment enjoying massage seat and a heated steering wheel.


----------



## FTS_TT (9 mo ago)

Hello everyone who has not lost the will to live reading this interminable thread!

My TT is till with Sytner. The issue of fuel injectors etc has supposedly been solved but they are yet to sort out the interior swimming pool and disconnected visor. 

The BMW they gave me (2 months old) has been outside my house since NYE, stuck in 'park' and with 44 system error codes. They tried to recover it today but sent the wrong vehicle and I'm now awaiting a suitable tow truck after spending 1.5 hours on hold today trying to organise.

Sytner's sales manager said it was up to me to sort another courtesy car through BMW Assist as they had nothing available. Yeah, thanks for the sympathy and customer service. I have lost hours and hours of work time over the last few months trying to sort this out, never mind the aborted drive to family in Scotland for Christmas (they need one day's notice to call the BM back) and the new year trip to Norfolk that didn't happen as their courtesy car wouldn't drive at 6pm on the night.

I am now losing my Mrs Nice. As in, about to go the full Karen.

Enterprise hire (through BMW UK) are delivering a courtesy car tomorrow and it had better be good. They still have no date for recovery of their Active Tourer as BMW Assistance are very busy. There are three tickets on the windscreen and it will probably be towed tomorrow. Their problem.

I think I may need to buy a bike and forget any of this happened. Off to lie down in a darkened room.


----------



## FTS_TT (9 mo ago)

Update: after weeks and weeks of to-ing and fro-ing with Sytner (and quite a few truth-bending stalls, their end) the car was delivered back to me this morning. They solved the fuel injection problem that was causing the sudden cut outs and found a roof leak, stripped and dried the interior and refitted and sorted issues like the wrenched sun visor. Of course nothing is ever simple and I notice some of the steering wheel trim has been rubbed away (?) but whatever, small potatoes in the scheme of things.
I have asked them for almost of everything that's been done to the car and they have agreed I will have it until the end of the month to check everything's ok before I agree to their offer of a year's warranty, extended to cover any water ingress. They offered me 2.5k less than I bought it for so I refused that. The car has been with them for 17 WEEKS in total since I bought it in April. 
So let's see what happens. Just can't wait to get driving it again, and hope I have no more problems. I bet you all do too, haahah!

Thanks for all your brilliant advice and help here. Appreciated.


----------



## shtu (Nov 23, 2020)

Sounds like a long and painful saga, but at least it's near the end.

I can't remember if it's a convertible, if it is take a look at the assorted "leak" threads on here and keep on top of the drain areas and tubes being clear of gunk. (It's not a unique problem to the TT, convertibles of all sorts have their leaky foibles)


----------



## FTS_TT (9 mo ago)

shtu said:


> Sounds like a long and painful saga, but at least it's near the end.
> 
> I can't remember if it's a convertible, if it is take a look at the assorted "leak" threads on here and keep on top of the drain areas and tubes being clear of gunk. (It's not a unique problem to the TT, convertibles of all sorts have their leaky foibles)


Yes, it's a roadster and they said they'd also had a look at the drains and cleared them. I bought a compressor attachment to give it a blast now and then. Will have a good read of everything here again - thanks


----------



## Frizzley (Jun 28, 2020)

Great to see you got everything resolved - now it’s time to start enjoying the car👍


----------

